# Buckwheat Mead



## Robert Hicks (Sep 28, 2005)

Has anyone tried this? A friend of mine is getting ready to.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, I made a batch with pure, rich thick buckwheat honey and wish that I hadn't. Its been 3 years now and the stuff is still incredibly tannic, acidic and sweet. I'm geussing that it will taste great in a century or so. I i do it again, I will try mixing the buckwhweat with something bland and sweet like locust or clover honey.


----------



## Robert Hicks (Sep 28, 2005)

I passed what you said onto my friend. Actually, his cousin made some. Said it was "strongly flavored, but very nice"


----------

